# Guidance needed..



## Charlie18! (Mar 31, 2018)

So many of you may have read my previous threads..but if not here is a quick summary..

I am 29 and my wife is 30..together for 8 years and married for 3..we own a property together and have no children..marraige has always been full of love and have never really had an actual argument..crazy hey !

I've recently discovered after months of lies my wife has been seeing a co worker who is 52 previously divorced and soon to be divorced for the 2nd time by his current wife...she is also carrying his baby..

This has been extremely hurtful as we have been trying for a baby for the last few years but due to her fertility issues it just didn't happen.

I tried to stay at the property until she had brought me out as agreed..i wanted to be the bigger person and let her keep the flat as that is what she wanted..

As she started to show with a bump and leaving things around the property associated with pregnancy I found it unbearable to continue living under one roof..so whilst at work one day I packed my stuff and left..i took the tv,bed and my personal possessions.. she made it clear that when I did move out that I could take whatever I needed..

She has since got really nasty..she has changed the locks on our property..and even has this snake of a guy staying over the night..who weirdly carries a baseball bat around in his car.

I was happy to split amicably and be the bigger person for all that she has done but now I just want revenge and see them both affected..the guy is getting divorced and his property sold..whats my next step ? How can I find happiness again and see them affected in someday.. but legally !!

I'm not a nasty or violent person..but I'm losing my wife, my home and will likely have to relocate for work..im not sleeping as I'm so emotionally affected..

Any help or guidance would be great..i do not want to feel worthless or a walkover any more !!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What she is doing with this guy is pretty much what can be expected. When the betrayed spouse moves out of the home, the wayward spouse usually just moves their affair partner into the home.

How far along is your divorce? If it's not final, you can most likely change your mind and force the sale of the flat. Then you can split the equity 50/50.

One thing that you can pretty much be sure of is that their relationship is not going to last very long. He will most likely end up cheating on her and leaving her. Having a baby will put a huge stress on their relationship. Only about 3% of affairs end up in long term relationships because they are built on fantasy. She is about to find out why his previous wives divorced him.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Sit back and wait. 

She's a 30 year old woman, pregnant by a 52 year old divorcee. Not so wonderful a situation for people to be in at this age, married to your dad and all that. 

In ten years or so, she'll be a woman in her forties dragging around a kid and depending upon a post-midlife crisis, sixty something year old man. LOL, what a prize she got.

You OTOH, with a little positive thinking and some effort to move forward in life, you'll be with an age-appropriate woman enjoying your life. 

The karma bus always stops for those who chose the wrong path.


----------

